# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Καναρίνι Κοινο Θηλυκό

## Gardelius

*Καλημερα! Οπως ειχα αναφέρει στο θεμα μου  Άρρωστο Θηλυκό καναρίνι??? ....η ¨ντίβα¨ μου ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση και ηθελα να βρει ενα <νεο σπιτι>...!!

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφη καναρα Ηλια! Διευκρινισε εαν κανεις αποστολες εκτος Αρκαδιας, να ξερουν οι ενδιαφερομενοι!  :Happy: 
Εαν επιτρεπεται για ποιο λογο την δινεις?

----------


## pkstar

Θα την ηθελα εγω Ηλια αλλα εισαι μακρια... :sad:

----------


## Gardelius

> Πανεμορφη καναρα Ηλια! Διευκρινισε εαν κανεις αποστολες εκτος Αρκαδιας, να ξερουν οι ενδιαφερομενοι! 
> Εαν επιτρεπεται για ποιο λογο την δινεις?


*
Ναι φιλε,...μπορω να την δωσω και εκτος!! Μετα απο συνεννοηση φυσικα!!!  Θελω να εχει το πουλακι ενα νεο σπιτι και φροντιδα!! αυτο ειναι αρκετο νομιζω!!!
*



> Θα την ηθελα εγω Ηλια αλλα εισαι μακρια...


*
Φιλε,...δεν ειναι και αδυνατο!! Μπορουμε να το κανονισουμε!!! Σ ενδιαφερει,,..?? αν ειναι το συζηταμε!*

----------


## pkstar

Με ενδιαφερει αλλα να μην ταλαιπωρησουμε το πουλακι.Πως θα το στειλεις απο κει που μενεις?

----------


## tweety..

Καλημερα.
Με ενδιαφερει κ μενα το καναρινακι.
Υποσχομαι πως θα το προσεχω κ θα το φροντιζω οπως φροντιζω κ τα δυο αρσενικα καναρινιακια που εχω.
Ειμαστε κ κοντα οποτε αν θελεις μου λες.Ευχαριστω.

Εχεις π.μ κιολας

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ηλία και μένα μ ενδιαφέρει....αλλά...οχι αυτη η κανάρα.

Θέλω να μου στείλεις μία θυληκιά καρδερίνα για να ζευγαρώσω την αρσενική μου.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Gardelius

> Με ενδιαφερει αλλα να μην ταλαιπωρησουμε το πουλακι.Πως θα το στειλεις απο κει που μενεις?


*Δεν γινεται να μην ταλαιπωρηθει φιλε!! Καπως ετσι θα σταλει.,.με κτελ το πιο πιθανο!!*




> Καλημερα.
> Με ενδιαφερει κ μενα το καναρινακι.
> Υποσχομαι πως θα το προσεχω κ θα το φροντιζω οπως φροντιζω κ τα δυο αρσενικα καναρινιακια που εχω.
> Ειμαστε κ κοντα οποτε αν θελεις μου λες.Ευχαριστω.
> 
> Εχεις π.μ κιολας


*Θα σου απαντησω!!!!*




> Ηλία και μένα μ ενδιαφέρει....αλλά...οχι αυτη η κανάρα.
> 
> Θέλω να μου στείλεις μία θυληκιά καρδερίνα για να ζευγαρώσω την αρσενική μου.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


*Φιλε,...λαθος πορτα!!!*

----------


## xarhs

ευχομαι ηλια να παει σε καλα χερια.......!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *Φιλε,...λαθος πορτα!!!*


Ενα θα σου πω.

Κανόνισε να έρθεις με άδεια χέρια ξανά στην Αθήνα.

Και άσε αυτά που ξέρεις.

Θέλω τη θυληκιά σου.

Τέλος........ ::

----------


## Gardelius

> Ενα θα σου πω.
> 
> Κανόνισε να έρθεις με άδεια χέρια ξανά στην Αθήνα.
> 
> Και άσε αυτά που ξέρεις.
> 
> Θέλω τη θυληκιά σου.
> 
> Τέλος........


*
Εχω μεγάλα εκτροφικα σχεδια!!!!!!!*  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## sophiesch

Αν δεν δωθεί τελικά θα το ήθελα πολύ.

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερα!! Παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις και το ενδιαφερον!! Θα σας εχω συντομα νεα!!*  :Happy:

----------


## geog87

τι τροφη δινεις αν επιτρεπεται φιλε???ποια η σχεση του πουλιου με το ρουψεν?????

----------


## mimakos

ενδιαφερομε και εγω για το καναρινακι σκευτομαι να το ζευγαροσω με τον δικο μου

----------


## Gardelius

> ενδιαφερομε και εγω για το καναρινακι σκευτομαι να το ζευγαροσω με τον δικο μου



*Για πες μου λεπτομερειες.....*

----------


## Gardelius

*Παιδες,....ειναι καποιος(α) ακομα που να ενδιαφερεται,..??
*

----------


## mimakos

λεπτομεριες σαν.....τι;

----------


## mimakos

να το καναρινακι μου και η τροφη του ειναι prestige

----------


## mimakos

συγνωμη το ανεβασα 2 φορες

----------


## mimakos

και παιρνω χυμα βιταμινη αλλα οχι καμια πολυχρωμη.....κιτρινη

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ειναι καλες... πετα την...

Αυτες η υποτηθεμενες βιταμινες ειναι ενα συχαμα. (υπαρχουν σε πρασινες , κοκκινες, κιτρινες και νομιζω μπλε )
Μισκοτο με χρωστικες ειναι. Εγω εδινα μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο ....
Το σταματησα γιατι ειδα ενα ενοντο χρωμα στις κουτσουλιες... (εγω εδινα κοκκινες, γι αυτο οι κουτσουλιες ηταν κοκκινρες απο τα χημικα.

----------


## Gardelius

*Σωστός ο Ευθύμης!!!! Φιλε μου εκει μεσα σ αυτο το κλουβι...δεν μπορει να γινει αναπαραγωγή!! Εχεις σκοπο για κάποιο άλλο?? Το αρσενικο σου ειναι κούκλος!! (ποσων μηνών ειναι?)*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Φίλε....μήπως έχεις και καμιά θηλυκή καρδερίνα ?

 :Character0053:

----------


## Gardelius

> Φίλε....μήπως έχεις και καμιά θηλυκή καρδερίνα ?


*Κατσε,,,....παω να κοιτάξω!......!!!!!*

----------


## saxo_29

Ηλια, ο Βασιλης εχει κατι Τιμπραντακια...μουρλια...δεν κανεις καμμια _διασταύρωση με καρδερινα να ακουσουμε ρεπερτοριο.._ :Innocent0006:  :Character0051:

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλια, ο Βασιλης εχει κατι Τιμπραντακια...μουρλια...δεν κανεις καμμια _διασταύρωση με καρδερινα να ακουσουμε ρεπερτοριο.._


*Κώστα,...ειναι στα άμεσα μου σχεδια!!! Πιστεψε με!!!!!!!!*  :Happy0159:

----------


## saxo_29

Χαχαχα συμπατριωτη, ....οπως λεει και το ανεκδοτο " μ'αρεσει ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι"..

----------


## mimakos

ναι εχω ενα μεγαλητερο κλουβι

----------


## mimakos

*(ποσων μηνών ειναι?)*δυστιχος δεν ξερω

----------


## mimakos

και ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη για την βιταμινη

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Επανέρχομαι.

Αν δεν μου δώσεις θηλυκη καρδερίνα.....

"οοοοοοολα στον μπαμπά"

******************

----------


## Gardelius

> ναι εχω ενα μεγαλητερο κλουβι


*
Τα μικρα καναρινια αν βγάλεις τι θα τα κανεις?*

----------


## Gardelius

> Επανέρχομαι.
> 
> Αν δεν μου δώσεις θηλυκη καρδερίνα.....
> 
> "οοοοοοολα στον μπαμπά"
> 
> ******************


*
Στείλε μου...π.μ.!!! Με το <μπαμπα>!!!!!!*  ::

----------


## mimakos

το πιο πιθανο ειναι να τα κρατησω

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ηλία ...

Εσύ αγόρι μου έπρεπε να εισαι "ανακριτής".

Χαραμίζεσαι.

 :Party0048:

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία ...
> 
> Εσύ αγόρι μου έπρεπε να εισαι "ανακριτής".
> 
> Χαραμίζεσαι.


*Αν κρίνεις οτι έχω κατα το ήμισυ <νομική φλέβα>....ισως να απαντησει στο ερώτημα σου!!!*  :Anim 25:

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλησπέρα!!! Η κανάρα....μπορει να σταλει με το ΚΤΕΛ Αθηνα!!!!!! Οποιος ή οποια ενδιαφέρεται ακομα ας μου στείλει π.μ.!!!! Να κλειδώσει παρακαλώ !!!!!! ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!*

----------

